# Some Timber Harvesting Pics



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 29, 2007)

Well here are some pictures I took last week while I was falling some large oversize White Pines that our Timbco did'nt cut on a 150 acre select cut here in Southern NH . A couple pics of hand cutting with my 372XP with 20" bar and full skip carlton square ground chain and some pics of our skidders our 460DG Timberjack and the 548GIII that I operate etc..hope you like .. Will be back tomorrow to finish cutting and complete the job.

Later Rob


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice photos 
Do you have more ??
Those skidders looks great !!
I don't see them here in Sweden,,, just forwarders and harvesters


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a ton of pictures , but it takes sooo long to reaize them all..I'll try and get some more up sometime , maybe later today..Glad u enjoyed them


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok well u talked me into it.. here are some more pics , these are from back in November .. Some more of our equipment , Timbco 425 with 22" Quadco hot saw , Prentice 384 on trailer with delimber and saw slasher , Trelan 23" whole tree chipper and another shot of the TJ


----------



## Ductape (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice pics ! With 150 acres.... i'm gonna guess that somewhere in the western part of the state?


----------



## tawilson (Apr 29, 2007)

StIhL MaGnUm said:


> I have a ton of pictures , but it takes sooo long to reaize them all..I'll try and get some more up sometime , maybe later today..Glad u enjoyed them


Try the free Image Resizer on this page. I just tried it and it does bulk resizing too.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/downloads/powertoys.asp


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 29, 2007)

Ductape ,

Actually it's located in Kingston almost in Plaistow . We work primarily in Southern and Central part of the state .. Dont go to western part often or really at all . We just got done with a 300 acre cut in Northwood but have to go back to finish , could only do half due to mud and break up .

Where are u located ? Well have a good one . Im sure I'll get some more pics up here in the future..Always snapping new ones when I take a break 

Later Rob


----------



## Ductape (Apr 29, 2007)

Rob,
I'm just outside of Laconia, but grew up in Manchvegas. I figured the western part of the state, as there is getting to be very few parcels that big around there. Did you happen to do the area around Lake Massabesic? Alot of that was just done recently.

Good pics... keep 'em coming !

Scott


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Scott ,

Your right but there are still quite a few large parcels of land around this area , just gotta look for em . We work mainly around Epsom , Allenstown , Deerfield , Concord areas and South .

We did'nt do all the lots around Massabesic , thats actually Todd Carmichael from High Tech Harvesting based in Loudon doing all that work , they are running a Timbco with a ROlly II harvesting head and a Timberking forwarder . They are still down around the lake working as we speak , I live about a mile away from where they are cutting now.

Later Rob


----------



## stihl 440 (Apr 29, 2007)

*rob*

Great pics rob! Keep them comming. Nice skidders!     :rockn:


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 29, 2007)

I must say, very very impressive. Nice equipment, awesome cuts, nice trees, nice saw, etc. Good job man. What camera do you use that will withstand the abuse?


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## sloth9669 (Apr 30, 2007)

*hardwood ?*

Magnum do you pull any hardwood out on the cuts if so do you sell the logs ? Id be interested is some hardwood drop me a line iam in northern mass..and great pics looks like fun.


----------



## RIX (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pics Mag, its great to see the land and areas where others work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodfarmer (Apr 30, 2007)

glad to see there is still logging operations, great pics


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 30, 2007)

Ben ,

Thanks , I just use a ???? digital camera DSC-P73 , works great for what I use it for . Thats just the little saw , Im using I have the heavy artillery in the back of my truck..my ported 385XP Husky..I have'nt used it in a few weeks , gotta rebuild the carb on it this weekend .

sloth9669 ,

Yes we do cut hardwood , was not much on this cut ..mostly pallet logs and maybe a load of good grade logs . I dont own the business , Im just a hand cutter and skidder operator . If your interested in buying any logs shoot me a email and I can give you the companies contact info .

And to all the others , it's been a while since I have been posting on here , thought I may start up again  And yes we are still logging down this way "farmer" .. if anyone else has any logging pictures to share on this thread would love to see them . I'll get some more on here soon.. The job is near complete , just doing cleanup work and slashing now..new job next week 

Later Rob


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (May 13, 2007)

Well as promised here are some new pics from this week.. First pics of a previous cut , hardwood and Pine .. Second set are Doing a heavy select harvest in Hemlock/Hardwood timber.. Couple pics of out Timbco and a couple of our skidders

Later Rob


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (May 13, 2007)

Here are some of our Timbco TN -425D running 22" Quadco hot saw , with a 40* rotation wrist and just got brand new undercarriage a few weeks ago..


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (May 13, 2007)

Well yes it's me and the toy..I mean piece of equipment  Thought I'd give u all a thumbs up , before I climb in


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (May 13, 2007)

here is a pic of the 548 GIII I run when , it's a '02 almost got 8,000 hrs on it now..going in to be serviced this week..and the other well its a close up of the saw head

post ur logging pics in here guys , I know some of you must have some good ones..

Later Rob


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (May 16, 2007)

hmmm no replies ..guess no one else wants to put any pics here ..


----------



## Industry (May 16, 2007)

I only have a few pics of the skidder I used to run, and it wasn't for logging.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl 440 (May 16, 2007)

*they will*



StIhL MaGnUm said:


> hmmm no replies ..guess no one else wants to put any pics here ..



They will rob, don't worry. It just takes time.:greenchainsaw: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sILlogger (May 16, 2007)

ive got pics but they have all been in other threads


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 17, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> ive got pics but they have all been in other threads



+1 maybe we should move them here instead ,,,,,,


----------



## sloth9669 (May 20, 2007)

*magnum*

Hey there i was wondering if you sell log length hard wood. Iam on the mass/nh boarder toward the sea coast? PM me if you want to work a deal out...and keep the pics coming i enjoy em..just wish i could log like that for one day....give me a saw and put me to work for fun one sat.


----------

